# Sleds



## pinkho hobo (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok so i dont want to sound stupid but in the backcountry I always skin up. But i have a question about using snowmobiles. I was wonder if you drove the snowmobile to the top of the mountain and then rode down, how the hell do you get your snowmobile back down. Or does it not work like that? Could some one plz explain the whole snowmobile thing


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Are you serious?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

2peeps up, 1peep down


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Ghost ride the whip down. Just make sure you don't go at the same time. There is a video I saw last year of some dude getting ran over by his sled.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

LOL, ghost ride the whip huh? I think you are better off just bringing 2 people and taking turns, it's a lot safer anyways to have 2 or more people.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i always wondered this too but i just assumed it was 2 up 1 down. how long does it take to drive a snowmobile with 2 peeps on it back up? faster than a lift at a resort?


----------



## pinkho hobo (Dec 17, 2009)

ok thanks, thats kinda what i assumed its just in snowboarding movies you never see to people on a sled


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You guys have never seen people ghost ride their sled down. I looked for the video I was talking about. It was funny when the dude was ran over by his own sled. Might have killed him though if his buddy didn't move the sled off of him.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Ghost ride the whip down. Just make sure you don't go at the same time. There is a video I saw last year of some dude getting ran over by his sled.


lol.. ouch






Is it me or do some skiers generally try to avoid fresh pow and follow previous ski tracks instead


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

A lot of people actually don't like powder, it's too hard for them. More for me.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> i always wondered this too but i just assumed it was 2 up 1 down. how long does it take to drive a snowmobile with 2 peeps on it back up? faster than a lift at a resort?


depends on the hill and route.. sometimes u gotta go around and up a ridge line.. u don't just go tearing stright up a bowl or face.. but generally its way fast than a lift but more work physically.. u can do like 70mph and more with 2 people on ya know


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> lol.. ouch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit!!!  That one looked like it hurt


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

oneshot said:


> u don't just go tearing stright up a bowl or face.. but generally its way fast than a lift but more work physically.. u can do like 70mph and more with 2 people on ya know


And here I was thinking you was a real man brah






joking of course, I've seen you jump like beast


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> And here I was thinking you was a real man brah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've seen the raw footage of that drainage with out the corny crap.. pretty rad stuntin 

we'll be putting alot of effort into sled filming this yr...

some of me and the crew last yr


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you infinite I couldn't find it. I forgot it was a skier dude probably why. Always a classic video.


----------

